
Ask HN: Where do you go for career advice? - ambivalents
Google, friends&#x2F;SOs, hired career coach? What do you do when you need help in your career?
======
pskiba
I very rarely look to friends and family for career advice. I typically seek
developers who have something interesting to say about the topic and are
passionate about sharing their insights.

When I was in college I read The Passionate Programmer by Chad Fowler, which
was my first exposure to the concept of treating yourself as business even
when working for an employer.

Later on a found Patrick Mckenzie's blog, via his blog post on salary
negotiation. [https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-
negotiation/](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-negotiation/) Which
lead me to discovering a bunch of other great posts.

I could go on, but the moral is to seek out successful people that are willing
to share their story.

